# Could my 6 week old puppy have parvo?



## joomba (Mar 12, 2011)

My other thread, the little one died.. I woke up to it dead, i was planning on bringing it to the vet that morning but i was too late.. http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/92293-my-6-week-old.html#post974865

when the puppy died, i called around asking if they could find the cause of her death because i want to know how it died, it lasted 6 weeks even though it was small and i was concerned about the other 4 puppies, but it cost too much so i couldn't do it..

the mom stopped giving milk around 1 or 2 weeks ago, it just isn't producing milk so i bought formula milk, i even bough the formula powder. the 4 puppies stay in a box with blankets and such and they walk around my room. the 3 puppies seem playful, there poo is okay they play and eat normally. The other puppy eats normally too, it bites the other puppies sometimes but my concern is how it walks weird like its crazy or something. im just concerned i don't want the other ones to die, that's the only symptom right now that im seeing. she hasn't vommited or anything. i hope whatever killed the little one doesn't go to the other puppies.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

You need to have the puppies checked for Distemper. ASAP. Was the mom vaccinated? Where did they come from? I'm sorry your other pup passed away...


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Ditto the vet visit for all of them to get a check up, especially the one walking funny.


----------



## FX4Nick (Feb 28, 2010)

I agree.....Cracker and Spotted Nikes both helped me diagnose Aston with distemper...if you haven't had the pups checked you need to do so. Aston was vaccinated at the shelter we got him from but he didn't have all boosters. Distemper is a "waxing and weaning" disease, meaning they may look "fine" one day andthey are completely out of it and ill the next. 

Some symptoms of distemper are:
mucus from the nose
runny poo
vomitting
temperatures
hardening of the foot pads
loss of appitite
lathargy

syptoms that the disease has gone neurologic:
involutary movments or noises
muscle spasms

These are just some symptoms. Aston did not display all of these are first. some dogs may only display a few symptoms.


----------



## wolfpup54 (Mar 23, 2011)

*My 6 week old puppy died why?*

my puppy was 6 weeks and 6 days old she was almost 7 weeks old i dont know why she died she dint have diarrhea she ate just like the other puppies she even played with the other before she died she was in side the house on the bed sleeping with her sibling while my mom watched tv mom said she dint see any thing wrong with any of the puppies but then she put the puppies back in the puppy room so they could sleep more. but a half an hour later she whent back there to get the puppies so they could go out side to use the restroom and my puppy was dead she dint have any scraches there was nothing for her to chew on exept her little bones so there wasnt any thing she could of ate or chewed on to make her die so im trying to find some closer but i cant find any can u help plz thank you for reading this
:'(


----------

